# Heatpipes biegen?



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2008)

Moin 

leider passt der Thermalright HR-11 nicht in mein System, ausser ich biegedie Heatpipes von 90 Grad auf 45 Grad. Ist das gefahrlos möglich? Sonst schicke ich den Kühler halt zurück.


----------



## exa (20. Oktober 2008)

ja ist möglich, allerdings musst du höllisch aufpassen, das dir die heatpipes nicht knicken!!!


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2008)

Vorher erwärmen? Nur wie weit?


----------



## y33H@ (20. Oktober 2008)

Siehe Anhang. N bissl Fingerspitzengefühl brauchts halt.

cYa


----------



## Klutten (20. Oktober 2008)

Auf gar keinen Fall erwärmen. Heatpipes sind da sehr empfindlich (Vakuum) und außerdem ist das Kupfer bereits weich genug um Biegungen zu ertragen. Nur vorsichtig und langsam biegen, das Ganze gut beobachten und beim kleinsten Anschein eines Risses oder Knickes aufhören.


----------



## exa (20. Oktober 2008)

neee nicht erwärmen... einfach vorsichtig biegen, und immer nur ein wenig, und kontrolliert nach und nach, nimm dir sehr viel zeit (mind 20 min) und dann wird das schon...


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2008)

Thx, dann werde ich es doch mal riskieren.


----------



## kays (20. Oktober 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Siehe Anhang. N bissl Fingerspitzengefühl brauchts halt.
> 
> cYa



Nimm es mir nicht übel aber der gebogene Accelero schaut furchtbar aus, als wär einer mit dem Auto drüber gerollt.  Alter Accelero Quäler


----------



## y33H@ (20. Oktober 2008)

Naja, deswegen heißt er ja Accelero, also Beschleuniger 

cYa


----------



## Robär (20. Oktober 2008)

Nen Lüfter bekommste nicht mehr auf den Accelero, oder? 

Sinkt dadurch, dass er gebogen ist, eigentlich die Leistungsfähigkeit?


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe jetzt das alles soweit zurecht gebogen. Die HP's sind jetzt teilweise oval, aber nicht geknickt. Mal sehen ob die Funktionsfaehigkeit eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2008)

Aua der arme Accelero. Das tut ja schon beim hinschauen weh. 
Das der das mitmacht wundert mich, ich würde bei so ner Behandlung streiken. 

Bin mal gesapnnt ob die Heatpipes immernoch gleichgut funktionieren wenn sie so gebogen sind.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2008)

So, die HP's scheinen das biegen überlebt zu haben. Habe es eben vorsichtig mit dem Heissliftgebläse versucht und siehe da, der andere Kühlkörper wurde warm.


----------



## Fifadoc (20. Oktober 2008)

gibts auch fotos? ^^


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich morgen machen.


----------



## OsiRis (20. Oktober 2008)

joa bin ich doch auch mal ganz gespannt ^^


----------



## johnnyGT (20. Oktober 2008)

ich auch!!!!!!!


----------



## riedochs (8. November 2008)

So, leider war ich die letzte Zeit etwas im Stress, daher gibt es jetzt erst die Fotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordraphael (8. November 2008)

HIHO

Hab meinen auch mal gebogen jedoch nicht so stark wie oben abgebildet 
Bei mir hat sich durch die Biegung an den Temperaturen nix geändert.


mfg
lord


----------

